# Aerial View of Finland



## Ken N Tx (Mar 1, 2015)

Saw these videos on another Forum posted by a member. 
.
Finland in summer: TURN SPEAKERS DOWN!!
.




.
Finland in winter:
.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)

Another short video of summer in Finland.


----------



## AZ Jim (Mar 1, 2015)

Ok!  I'll buy the summers but the winter looks brutal.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)




----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)

Pictures of Finland from relatives that live there.



Summer Cottage


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 1, 2015)

(from an older post of mine).....Just when you're thinking that winter is too cold by you, take a look at these pictures from a national park in the southern part of Lapland near Posio in Finland and you'll warm up right away. http://www.amusingplanet.com/2014/11...onal-park.html


----------



## Ken N Tx (Feb 20, 2020)

Bump


----------

